# Amplificador Vieta PW-4065



## jagari (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problema con este amplificador para coche.

Amplificador Vieta PW-4065 4x65 RMS 440w PEAK 

Lo he tenido que llevar a reparar por culpa mia (junte los cables + y - de un canal y la etapa entro en modo PROTECT, se encendia el LED rojo y no sonaba)

ahora, sin embargo, iba escuchando musica en el coche y de repente se ha parado
no se enciende el PROTECT. Cuando la enciendo, hace lo de siempre, se enciende el protect 1 segundo o 2 (como una verficacion)y luego se apaga , pero luego en vez de encenderse el LED de Funcionamiento, no se enciende nada y no suena.

No ha saltado por temperatura, porque esta normal. El fusible de 35A tambien esta bien. Alguna idea?? 

Gracias a todos por este magnifico foro


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 13, 2006)

hola jagari a mi tambien me paso lo mismo con un aiwa .... lo que deves hacer es sacar el integrado y cambiarlo y te funcionara por que es posible que ese equipo traiga un sistema de proteccion contra cortos y si el integrado esta dañado no encendera prueba primero con el integrasçdo afuera y si anda es ese el problema saludos


----------



## jagari (Dic 14, 2006)

arreglado, era un problema de alimentacion, el portafusible que va cerca de la bateria estaba dañado, no hacia buen contacto los terminales.

GRACIAS DE TODAS FORMAS


----------



## bucanero (Dic 27, 2006)

Eso me paso a mi, cambie los 8 transistores, me funciono un rato y a las dos horas o asi se volvio a poner en proteccion. Que te cambiaron?


----------



## raul_sevilla (Ene 5, 2007)

jagari me ha pasado los mismo que a ti con los cables + y - cuanto te llevaron por la reparación, si alguien tiene mas o menos una idea de cuanto puede ser que me lo diga, gracias.


----------

